# Whole Home Playlists not updating



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have have Whole Home set up for a while now using my home network with 2 HR21s.

Recently, the receiver in the living room has not been updating the playlist from my den. If I do a full reboot, the playlist will update, but that's the only way I've been able to get it to see the shows from the den.

I've disconnected both from the network and re-added WH, redone the internet connection, etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Did you also reset the other DVR?


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, reset both boxes, but the living room box keeps missing new recordings from the Den.

I can play the older recordings, but won't see the new recordings until I reset the box.


----------



## cmalberto (Jun 15, 2007)

Do a search on my name for this subject. I know I have had this before. Ultimately, I had a work around but an UPDATE that was received I think ultimately fixed. I haven't had the problem again. But this was back when MRV first came out.

Manual work around is to click the YELLOW button while looking at the un-updated list and change the sort order and then back(if desired). I had 2 H24s exhibiting the same problems.

--Mickey


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll try that tonight.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, the work around didn't work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

might be time to get an idea of what your network is.
Is this DECA or your own?


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

It's my own. It's been working up until a week ago or so. I hadn't made any changes to my network.

Den is connected to router by wired ethernet. Living Room is using a wireless n adapter connected to a switch. 

Like I said, everything was working fine until a week ago when I stopped getting updates on my living room DVR.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is why this type of network is "unsupported" by DirecTV.
"Best I can say" is to reboot everything in your network, and maybe try other ports on your switch & router.

I once had to do a "factory reset" on my router after it seemed to completely brick itself.

DECA makes this whole thing so much easier as it "simply works".


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sure it does. I was just trying to keep everything cheap. I guess I can go take a gander at the costs for DECA.


----------



## cmalberto (Jun 15, 2007)

I didn't realize you could do this without a DECA. You get a+ for effort there. 

My mistake was thinking I didn't want the internet piece when they hooked up my DECA. Now - it's a call out to get them back to hook up + $$$ what ever they charge.

--Mickey


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah I was doing all of this during the beta testing and got to carry it over once I sent in an email.

I have a feeling it's either the router or the wireless adapter. I just don't want to have to shell out for the DECA.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

"kmattoo" said:


> Yeah I was doing all of this during the beta testing and got to carry it over once I sent in an email.
> 
> I have a feeling it's either the router or the wireless adapter. I just don't want to have to shell out for the DECA.


You won't regret going to DECA. I was on an unsupported network up until three weeks ago. Updated to DECA on my own with the help of VOS and the threads here. Best move I ever made. I was constantly resetting my router, and unplugging from Ethernet ports on my unsupported network. DECA has changed all that.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

You can install DECA by yourself? Mind sending me a link? I don't want to have to pay for the install.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

kmattoo said:


> You can install DECA by yourself? Mind sending me a link? I don't want to have to pay for the install.


If you know what you're doing. Lots of information in the sticky posts at the top of this forum, including ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178068


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmm, might be a little beyond me. I guess I'll pay the 150 for the install. Just frustrating since it was working perfectly until a week ago.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kmattoo said:


> Hmm, might be a little beyond me. I guess I'll pay the 150 for the install. Just frustrating since it was working perfectly until a week ago.


Do you have a SWiM setup [single wire]?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

kmattoo said:


> Hmm, might be a little beyond me. I guess I'll pay the 150 for the install. Just frustrating since it was working perfectly until a week ago.


I think you'll find the cost worthwhile. It's hard to buy all the required equipment for much less anyway. And with professional installation you'll have a fully supported WHDVR setup.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Do you have a SWiM setup [single wire]?


I do.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kmattoo said:


> I do.


2 of these: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=DECA1MR01&d=DIRECTV-Ethernet-Coax-Adapter-DECA--(DECA1MR01)
1 of these: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-DECA-Broadband-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)
[though going through DirecTV for the self installed CCK is about $30]
and maybe 1 of these: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=BSFR01&d=DIRECTV-Band-Stop-Filter-(BSFR01)

This would get both HR21 going, with internet access.
Checking around [eBay] may find better prices.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DIRECTV...896?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415d694388

Also you might need to change the splitter to a green labeled type.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool, thanks. I'm still playing around w/ my wireless setup seeing if I can get it back to working correctly. But if not, it's time to move over to DECA


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kmattoo said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm still playing around w/ my wireless setup seeing if I can get it back to working correctly. But if not, it's time to move over to DECA


"Good luck" [I'd give it a shot too].
Wireless seems to work best when it's the hop to your home network and not used for streaming MRV.

This is a bit old, but would be close to what you'd have, but you'd have the white DECAs on each receiver:


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the diagram. Still messing around w/ the network, no luck. I'll probably just called DTV and have them do the install next week or something. A shame. I thought the wireless adapter solution was the fix (I guess it was for a year or so)


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

So, I found a pretty stupid work around.

If I change the ip of the receiver in advanced network setup, it will locate the new items in the playlist from the den.

I will see how annoying this gets.


----------

